# Genie 0x0870, Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs.

*HR34 & HR44* All manufacturers

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/212421-genie-0x0870/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver._

_Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted._

_Thanks!_


----------



## Gary16 (Oct 8, 2006)

My HR2x boxes got a download early this morning. Haven't checked my Genie yet.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

0870 is working just fine on my HR44-200. Tested the 'auto delete "feature"' and it's quashed/cured the bug.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Hope that they run this out quick. I usually get updates 2-3 weeks after the initial rollout...


----------



## maonstad (Jul 13, 2007)

I got mine early this morning. So they must be pushing it out fast.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Good to hear...


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Usually it is if it ain't broke don't fix it, But now is it's broken you better hurry up and fix it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

maonstad said:


> I got mine early this morning. So they must be pushing it out fast.


I just checked the Firmware Watcher and it's in stream as I type this.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks, downloading it now.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

So after 24+ hours and a couple of re-boots, I am still missing, Pandora, You Tube, Sports search, and all main menu icons. Typically, when new software is installed, these items appear much quicker....


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> So after 24+ hours and a couple of re-boots, I am still missing, Pandora, You Tube, Sports search, and all main menu icons. Typically, when new software is installed, these items appear much quicker....


Try doing a keyword search on "CLEARMYBOX". This essentially replicates a double reboot.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Bill Broderick said:


> Try doing a keyword search on "CLEARMYBOX". This essentially replicates a double reboot.


Is this new ? I have never seen this referenced before. ?????


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yep, brand spanking new! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

bnwrx said:


> So after 24+ hours and a couple of re-boots, I am still missing, Pandora, You Tube, Sports search, and all main menu icons. Typically, when new software is installed, these items appear much quicker....


a usually is the other way around. Software updates "deletes" these items and they have to re-download again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

I've done the "CLEARMYBOX" search, so now I'll wait. It should be noted that I did have the "870" software, but never experienced this "auto-delete" bug others seem to have had......


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I just tried the Search Keyword "CLEARMYBOX" on one of my HR24s. It worked excellent. It cleared the Guide same as a 2 restarts would do but did it in just one restart so the time required is basically half of the 2 restarts.
Thanks Bill.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

bnwrx said:


> So after 24+ hours and a couple of re-boots, I am still missing, Pandora, You Tube, Sports search, and all main menu icons. Typically, when new software is installed, these items appear much quicker....


Same here;

Did a forced update to 0x0870 on my HR34 early this morning when I saw it in the stream to get away from the cursed auto-delete bug.

Bug is indeed gone, but all the above in the quoted post are still missing from my box as well as of 7:00 PM (PST).

Guess I'll try the new "CLEARMYBOX" feature and see what happens too.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Same here;
> 
> Did a forced update to 0x0870 on my HR34 early this morning when I saw it in the stream to get away from the cursed auto-delete bug.
> 
> ...


Did mine at 10am, guide is still populating and none of the items have returned yet. So if you do the procedure, it still might take awhile.....


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Bill Broderick said:


> Try doing a keyword search on "*CLEARMYBOX*". This essentially replicates a double reboot.


That news should have its own thread.

Does it also clear Genie GUI sluggishness?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Bill Broderick said:


> Try doing a keyword search on "CLEARMYBOX". This essentially replicates a double reboot.


Good info. Thanks for posting.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Ever since updating to 0870 all of the VOD channels aren't available. I've run network services successfully. TV apps are working. I've reset the HR44. Still without success in working VOD channels. Next step will be running a issue report, unless this VOD issue is more common than I realize.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

BubblePuppy said:


> Ever since updating to 0870 all of the VOD channels aren't available. I've run network services successfully. TV apps are working. I've reset the HR44. Still without success in working VOD channels. Next step will be running a issue report, unless this VOD issue is more common than I realize.Sheesh


Shessh, same here too now that I've checked. ...

Internet is showing as connected.

So to summarize, forced upgrade to x0870 is now well over 48 hours old and the "CLEARMYBOX" reset was done over 9 hours ago. VOD is out, still no program suggestions listed under "My DIRECTV," nor have the "Pandora," "YouTube," and "Sports" icons returned yet.

Sure hope the cure hasn't become worst than the disease of auto-delete. ...


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

UPDATE: HR44 re-booted by itself overnite....Icons,SmartSearch,Pandora, and YouTube are now back. Also...My VOD is working as normal....This happened "roughly" 16-18hrs after the "CLEARMYBOX" procedure.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Since I've already tried everything I can think of to restore VOD availability I just tried "CLEARMYBOX" (Gawd, that sounds like something a Hooker will say to a client: "Times up! Now clear my box!") 
I'll see what happens.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 12, 2009)

I've seen it take a couple of days for VOD to come back after a reboot.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Awesome! Saves me a double reboot.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

swyman18 said:


> I've seen it take a couple of days for VOD to come back after a reboot.


So it did. Thanks for the info.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Doing a Double restart after a "new" Software update will Save a lot of wait time by flushing the guide and getting everything back in order. (example) From the remote -do a restart when the TV picture comes back -using the remote and do another restart should resolve any missing stuff to re appear in less than 24 hrs. I have learned this from past usage. - YMMV


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

WestDC said:


> Doing a Double restart after a "new" Software update will Save a lot of wait time by flushing the guide and getting everything back in order. (example) From the remote -do a restart when the TV picture comes back -using the remote and do another restart should resolve any missing stuff to re appear in less than 24 hrs. I have learned this from past usage. - YMMV


Or as mentioned earlier the new way to do that and much easier is to do a keyword search for CLEARMYBOX. .


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

UPDATE: So since all the items came back yesterday, TVApps has not functioned. I did another re-boot just now and re-did the internet connection. The internet is working(IE: VOD works) but no TVApps, and also since yesterday the "ScoreGuide" I get on the Sports channels is the "old" one, not the expanded HD one....?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

bnwrx said:


> UPDATE: So since all the items came back yesterday, TVApps has not functioned. I did another re-boot just now and re-did the internet connection. The internet is working(IE: VOD works) but no TVApps, and also since yesterday the "ScoreGuide" I get on the Sports channels is the "old" one, not the expanded HD one....?


It might not be related to the new software-- in my experience, Apps can disappear without warning, and return the same way.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> UPDATE: So since all the items came back yesterday, TVApps has not functioned. I did another re-boot just now and re-did the internet connection. The internet is working(IE: VOD works) but no TVApps, and also since yesterday the "ScoreGuide" I get on the Sports channels is the "old" one, not the expanded HD one....?


It's been like for the old software I'm still on... probably not a SW issue.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

Good to know! Thanks...


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> 0870 is working just fine on my HR44-200. Tested the 'auto delete "feature"' and it's quashed/cured the bug.


To what bug are you referring? Also, what's this "auto-delete" feature to which you are referring? I've been rather busy and haven't checked this forum in weeks, I admit, and my receivers, from the Genie to my HR22s, HR21s, and more, have all been acting weird and doing things I don't like.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> To what bug are you referring? Also, what's this "auto-delete" feature to which you are referring? I've been rather busy and haven't checked this forum in weeks, I admit, and my receivers, from the Genie to my HR22s, HR21s, and more, have all been acting weird and doing things I don't like.


Correct, the auto delete was not a feature but rather a bug introduced when DirecTV launched the Start Over feature.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Forgive me for my obliviousness--LOL--but I'm not familiar with the aforementioned bug, Start Over feature, etc. I've been so busy lately I haven't even popped into here in a few weeks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

The Start Over is a feature introduced by DirecTV not too ing ago, it basically lets rewind to the beginning go the show if you tuned in late. Shows that were recorded on these channels and you play them back had to watched in its entirely without leaving the recording. this means that pressing EXIT, changing the channel, or the like, will delete the recording without any warning. this bug is was squashed in this software release. There is a list of the channels affected here some where, but pretty much any channel that has the start over symbol a loop back icon, is/was affected


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Which new software release? I ask because this bug happened to me last night. I went to watch an episode of "The World Wars" that I had recorded on The History Channel, but I accidentally press play on episode 3 when I wanted episode 2, so I hit stop to go back to the playlist and play ep. 2, but ep. 3 was now gone.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Lord Vader said:


> *Which new software release?* I ask because this bug happened to me last night. I went to watch an episode of "The World Wars" that I had recorded on The History Channel, but I accidentally press play on episode 3 when I wanted episode 2, so I hit stop to go back to the playlist and play ep. 2, but ep. 3 was now gone.


I believe the bug was in 863. 870 fixed it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I think I still have 863, as I wasn't around to force a download of any fixes.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Well the 870 seems to be in a speed roll out. Probably will resume distribution during tomorrow night's wee hours.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Lord Vader said:


> Forgive me for my obliviousness--LOL--but I'm not familiar with the aforementioned bug, Start Over feature, etc. I've been so busy lately I haven't even popped into here in a few weeks.


Read all about it here ....
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/212316-auto-delete-on-genie/


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I have. 

Sent from my EVO using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Mine still does not have 870.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I have 870 on my HR44, and ever since I got it my GenieGo does not see the HR44. It does see my other 2 DVRs - an HR24 and an HR22. I have tried a 30 second reset on the GG, a 60 second reset, and last night I did a 2 minute reset which deleted all of the shows I had previously prepared (not a big deal). Still no love for the HR44. 

My Android phone app "sees" all of my receivers, as does the iPad app.

I was also having trouble viewing the VoD channels on Saturday. When I tried to view any VoD channel, it said the service was currently unavailable. I didn't try to access VoD yesterday.

I will try the CLEARMYBOX tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Possibly a simple reset of the HR44 would do it, and I'd do it with the GenieGo unplugged. After the '44 is booted up, re-power the GG and you should be good to go. HTH!


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Possibly a simple reset of the HR44 would do it, and I'd do it with the GenieGo unplugged. After the '44 is booted up, re-power the GG and you should be good to go. HTH!


Thanks, Laxguy. I have rebooted the Genie a couple of times (not within 30 minutes, though), but never with the GG unplugged. The other thing I did this morning was I "refreshed" my service via the DTV website, but that didn't seem to help. I just checked via the OOH feature on my GG android app, no love.

Perhaps I will do the CLEARMYBOX tonight with the GG unplugged? Or should I just try a single reboot with the GG unplugged first?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Either one should do it. The Clear thing will also wipe out the Guide, Pandora, Youtube, which will take time to rebuild/reload. If you do a simple reboot and it doesn't work, a second one within 30 minutes will accomplish the same thing, and you could report which works.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> I was also having trouble viewing the VoD channels on Saturday. When I tried to view any VoD channel, it said the service was currently unavailable. I didn't try to access VoD yesterday.


New updates to the FW causes that


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> The other thing I did this morning was I "refreshed" my service via the DTV website, but that didn't seem to help.


Not surprising, that only helps with programing issues.


----------



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

I did the clearmybox search on my Genie and still no update I still have 863 on it


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jasen said:


> I did the clearmybox search on my Genie and still no update I still have 863 on it


The "CLEARMYBOX" search query will not get you a new update. that is not its purpose.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Jasen said:


> I did the clearmybox search on my Genie and still no update I still have 863 on it


CLEARMYBOX is something that you do after you receive an update. It doesn't trigger a new update. You said "god bless you" and expected to hear someone else sneeze.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Not surprising, that only helps with programing issues.


I'm certain that I've read somewhere here where someone said that fixed the issue I'm having. Sure that's anecdotal evidence, but I'll take anything at this point!

I rebooted my Genie once with the GG unplugged - still no love for the Genie on the GG playlist.

I then rebooted again about 20 minutes later. Again, Genie is still not showing up on the GG playlist.

So I did a 2 minute red button hold on the GG. The Genie came back for about 5 minutes and then disappeared again.

I know I probably deserve this seeing as just a few weeks ago I spoke of how stable my GG has been for me for so long. :grin:


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Can't play mp3 files using media share on my HR44-200. My HR21 plays these files fine.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

My HR44-200 was updated to 0x870 early this morning. As usual My DirecTV/Genie Recommends, TV Apps, VOD, Sports, Pandora, and YouTube got wiped off the map and have to repopulate which will take hours and possible resets. Personally I feel we have more than enough "Horns & Whistles" and DirecTV should focus on keeping their receivers stable rather than adding more features.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Ditto MM...


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> My HR44-200 was updated to 0x870 early this morning. As usual My DirecTV/Genie Recommends, TV Apps, VOD, Sports, Pandora, and YouTube got wiped off the map and have to repopulate which will take hours and possible resets. Personally I feel we have more than enough "Horns & Whistles" and DirecTV should focus on keeping their receivers stable rather than adding more features.


I've felt that way from the get go. NR is not for testing. NR should have the most basic features that are known to work great and a receiver that is rock solid. Half of the crap on these genies I don't and will never use. I certainly won't use them if they are going to bork up something else on the receiver that WAS working perfectly fine.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Got home today and have the new SW. Did the keyword search for CLEARMYBOX and it worked like a charm.

My AM21N now reports a steady 85% on every OTA channel, when they all have traditionally run 100, and some even fluctuated. Very odd, and I usually check every few days.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

rmmccann said:


> I've felt that way from the get go. NR is not for testing. NR should have the most basic features that are known to work great and a receiver that is rock solid. Half of the crap on these genies I don't and will never use. I certainly won't use them if they are going to bork up something else on the receiver that WAS working perfectly fine.


You don't but others do. My mom for example loves the Youtube feature. And yes, she has a tablet and laptop. She's a normal user, though more advanced than my father that doesn't get the concept that you can start watching a show that hasn't finished recording yet.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> My HR44-200 was updated to 0x870 early this morning. As usual My DirecTV/Genie Recommends, TV Apps, VOD, Sports, Pandora, and YouTube got wiped off the map and have to repopulate which will take hours and possible resets. Personally I feel we have more than enough "Horns & Whistles" and DirecTV should focus on keeping their receivers stable rather than adding more features.


Marketing rule corporations. Staying pat is not marketable. Features are marketable Therefore, expect mo' features.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

It's been 5 days now with 870....all functions and features on my HR44 are working as normal except for TVApps....I am still getting the "old" ScoreGuide on Sports channels and no TVApps....Does anyone with an HR44 have TVApps working with this release?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No luck here on -200; first push produces nothing, and a second push after a wait brings up the unavailable dialog. 

Is this a reportable event? I rather think it's a problem at the head end (thanks, DB!) but I'd be happy to file a numbered report if not.


----------



## LiQiCE (Feb 14, 2006)

Received 0x870 this morning and my closed captioning is messed up still - lots of extraneous stuff in the captioning (keep seeing "1117xm<1117xm<" inserted along with the text - amongst other special characters.

I ran a "sendreport" this time - Report is 20140611-3D86.
HR44-700

I was watching my local NBC station when it happened but it is not limited to the NBC channel.

Note: This was also a problem with the previous National Release, but I did not do a "sendreport".


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

dpeters11 said:


> You don't but others do. My mom for example loves the Youtube feature. And yes, she has a tablet and laptop. She's a normal user, though more advanced than my father that doesn't get the concept that you can start watching a show that hasn't finished recording yet.


I don't mind features .. *if* they work and don't break other, far more important features such as I don't know, the base functionality of the DVR.

My point is DTV needs to stop putting half-baked ideas out into the public until it's been determined it's not going to break everything else. Yes, there are always bugs that crop up, but this Genie crap has been a disappointment.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Drucifer said:


> Marketing rule corporations. Staying pat is not marketable. Features are marketable Therefore, expect mo' features.


If the features don't work correctly, are they really that marketable? I don't think anyone is saying STOP and rest on their druthers - that's corporate suicide. What we would like to see is a little bit more time spent on maturing a feature before pushing it out en masse. It really pisses a guy off paying well over $100 for TV and getting a product that struggles to even do that at times. The Cable TV DVRs may have been slow and feature-weak, but they at did what they were supposed to do properly.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

I can't seem to keep the front panel blue lights off. I've turned them off several times now but they keep returning to on. Once I touch toggle the left & right arrows on the panel and have it off, it seems certain later usage turns them back on, for example Menu-recordings-manage recordings turn the lights back on. I don't suppose they ever made a menu option on the hr44 to toggle those lights, like they have on the TiVo HRs?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

nope, there is no menu setting to turn off the LEDs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

itzme said:


> I can't seem to keep the front panel blue lights off. I've turned them off several times now but they keep returning to on. Once I touch toggle the left & right arrows on the panel and have it off, it seems certain later usage turns them back on, for example Menu-recordings-manage recordings turn the lights back on. I don't suppose they ever made a menu option on the hr44 to toggle those lights, like they have on the TiVo HRs?


My 480p light kept staying on, even when the unit was turned off, in my HR24. I did a Menu , Settings & Help, Reset, Restart Receiver and now the light goes out when the unit is turned off. You might try a reset to see if that fixes it.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

jimmie57 said:


> My 480p light kept staying on, even when the unit was turned off, in my HR24. I did a Menu , Settings & Help, Reset, Restart Receiver and now the light goes out when the unit is turned off. You might try a reset to see if that fixes it.


I've already done a double reset because I was missing posters in MyDirectv and the usual AWOL extras. The lights seem to be off for now so I'm leaving it alone a bit to see if it sticks.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

I got 0870 on my HR 44-700 this morning,here in Central Florida.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

mrdobolina said:


> I'm certain that I've read somewhere here where someone said that fixed the issue I'm having. Sure that's anecdotal evidence, but I'll take anything at this point!
> 
> I rebooted my Genie once with the GG unplugged - still no love for the Genie on the GG playlist.
> 
> ...


Update on my GG issue since 0x870 came onto my HR44:

After several different reboots of the HR44 and several different time lengths of red button holds on the GG, 2 nights ago I unplugged the GG and did a CLEARMYBOX search on the HR44 right before I went to bed. I forgot to plugh the GG in the next morning, so it sat unplugged all day yesterday. When I plugged it back in and came back to it an hour later, I had full love on my GG apps. I can now see all 3 of my DVRs via the GenieGo apps and was able to prepare and download shows from my HR44 last night.

Now I'm going to go knock on wood loudly and throw some salt over my shoulder.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't forget to bow to the SW, the direction of DIRECTV's satellites!

Good to hear it's rolling!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

rmmccann said:


> If the *features don't work* correctly, are they really that marketable? I don't think anyone is saying STOP and rest on their druthers - that's corporate suicide. What we would like to see is a little bit more time spent on maturing a feature before pushing it out en masse. It really pisses a guy off paying well over $100 for TV and getting a product that struggles to even do that at times. The Cable TV DVRs may have been slow and feature-weak, but they at did what they were supposed to do properly.


At some corps, that a definite, but not at DirecTV.

As they now seem to be following the new trend of having their ordinary customers be beta testers.

New features are release with bugs, and are worked on until the complaint get within a respectable range. Then the feature is rarely touch again.

Welcome to new America big business way. Well, probably, not so new, as big profits has always come before customer satisfaction.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

My Genie HR44-200 received the 0x870 upgrade last night. Of course, the caller-ID issues (BUGS) continue. I guess this "feature" isn't something the Directv engineers care to address.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

Another issue they obviously don't care to address is compatibility of the HR44 with the AM21. I know this doesn't effect everyone, and I understand that D* is a satellite company, but if they offer an OTA solution, it should at least work. I and others have had similar issues. I have two channels each of two broadcasting companies (NBC and FOX from Providence and Boston) where the video and audio abruptly stop (screen goes blank and there is no sound) when one program switches to another. On FOX I also have not had a single recording that I can play back in its entirety since I got my HR44 last fall. I have to record those programs on another DVR. I got 0x0870 two days ago, and neither of these issues was addressed either.

SMK


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

RoyGBiv said:


> Another issue they obviously don't care to address is compatibility of the HR44 with the AM21. I know this doesn't effect everyone, and I understand that D* is a satellite company, but if they offer an OTA solution, it should at least work. I and others have had similar issues. I have two channels each of two broadcasting companies (NBC and FOX from Providence and Boston) where the video and audio abruptly stop (screen goes blank and there is no sound) when one program switches to another. On FOX I also have not had a single recording that I can play back in its entirety since I got my HR44 last fall. I have to record those programs on another DVR. I got 0x0870 two days ago, and neither of these issues was addressed either.
> 
> SMK


Do you have an AVR in the mix? If so, try taking audio direct from the DVR to the AVR.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

No AVR in the mix, and besides, I'm using a component connection to the TV, so there can be no "handshake" or other HDMI issues.

SMK


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

My 34 got the new SW this AM. Have read that one should do a CLEARMYBOX after receiving the new SW.
What exactly will that do for my 34? Tks...


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

I can confirm that 870 doesn't fix the issue with pixelation on NBC broadcasts. Recorded last night's Stanley Cup game on the HR34 and also on the HR24. Had to switch to watch the HR24 recording even before the first puck drop because it was unwatchable on the HR34.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

usnret said:


> My 34 got the new SW this AM. Have read that one should do a CLEARMYBOX after receiving the new SW.
> What exactly will that do for my 34? Tks...


It removes the Guide, and some additional software that controls Pandora and Youtube. I wouldn't bother unless you have problems with the above.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Update To Post #56: As I stated in my earlier post my HR44-200 was updated to 0x0870 early in the AM on 10 June 14. I also stated as usual My DirecTV/Genie Recommends, TV Apps, VOD, Sports, Pandora, and YouTube were wiped off the map. I know the drill and waited 48 hrs for them to reload. When they didn't I performed a CLEARMYBOX early yesterday morning. Late last night (after 10pm) while watching live TV a message appeared stating my HR44-200 needs to reset. I allowed the reset and when it completed the missing features returned. Prudence prevents me from stating what I would like to say about this software release.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

It's been a week since I updated my HR44 to 870 and everything seems to be working well, including TV Apps and all extras. My only question is where do I find the listing for all available TV Apps? If I remember correctly there was a "store" from which I could choose what apps I want and what apps I want to delete. I don't see that now. Other than that I'm a happy camper.


----------



## bnwrx (Dec 29, 2007)

BubblePuppy said:


> It's been a week since I updated my HR44 to 870 and everything seems to be working well, including TV Apps and all extras. My only question is where do I find the listing for all available TV Apps? If I remember correctly there was a "store" from which I could choose what apps I want and what apps I want to delete. I don't see that now. Other than that I'm a happy camper.


The "choosing" of TVApps has not been available for quite some time (years maybe).......


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Pandora and YouTube appear on my HR44, but are they suppose to also appear on my RVU clients? None of my clients have these. Received 870 Tuesday 6/10


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

mrdobolina said:


> Update on my GG issue since 0x870 came onto my HR44:
> 
> After several different reboots of the HR44 and several different time lengths of red button holds on the GG, 2 nights ago I unplugged the GG and did a CLEARMYBOX search on the HR44 right before I went to bed. I forgot to plugh the GG in the next morning, so it sat unplugged all day yesterday. When I plugged it back in and came back to it an hour later, I had full love on my GG apps. I can now see all 3 of my DVRs via the GenieGo apps and was able to prepare and download shows from my HR44 last night.
> 
> Now I'm going to go knock on wood loudly and throw some salt over my shoulder.


I had the same issue with my GG as well and these steps put me back in business! Thanks for posting!


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

My HR 44-700 lost the orange recording light with this new firmware. It disappeared two firmware updates ago,then returned with the last one and has disappeared again. It's not a major problem ,it's just a small annoying one.


----------



## dhjernigan (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a HR44-200, received 870 on 06/10, yesterday it froze up and I had to use the red button to reboot 2 times. Today 06/13 it would not come on this morning, I used the red button again, then about 20 minutes later it froze up again and I used the red button again. In the past hour it has frozen up 3 times and I can use the power button off and on and it will come back on. I did not have any problems with 863, 870 seems to be pretty glitchy.

David


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dhjernigan said:


> I have a HR44-200, received 870 on 06/10, yesterday it froze up and I had to use the red button to reboot 2 times. Today 06/13 it would not come on this morning, I used the red button again, then about 20 minutes later it froze up again and I used the red button again. In the past hour it has frozen up 3 times and I can use the power button off and on and it will come back on. I did not have any problems with 863, 870 seems to be pretty glitchy.
> 
> David


Have you tried doing a System Test?


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

bnwrx said:


> The "choosing" of TVApps has not been available for quite some time (years maybe).......


So it's pretty much useless as nothing that is showing is of interest to me. A featureless feature.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm starting to get annoyed by the "pop-up" instructions every time I tune into a show that has the "Start Over". Ok... I get it! Now give me a way to turn off the notification.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Set up recordings before the show(s) start.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

BubblePuppy said:


> I'm starting to get annoyed by the "pop-up" instructions every time I tune into a show that has the "Start Over". Ok... I get it! Now give me a way to turn off the notification.


I don't have a Genie but did you check to see if your Recording Tips got turned on for some reason with the new software ?
I noticed that the new HDMI control was defaulted to ON on my 2 HR24s.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I don't have a Genie but did you check to see if your Recording Tips got turned on for some reason with the new software ?
> I noticed that the new HDMI control was defaulted to ON on my 2 HR24s.


My recording tips are off. I even turned it on and then back off. The pop up still shows up. This may be a minor irritation but a irritation just the same.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> Set up recordings before the show(s) start.


I don't want to record the show, nor watch from the beginning. I just would like to have the option to turn off the notification.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> My recording tips are off. I even turned it on and then back off. The pop up still shows up. This may be a minor irritation but a irritation just the same.


I would not think this pop up will be affected by "recording tips" since is not a tip on recordings.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I would not think this pop up will be affected by "recording tips" since is not a tip on recordings.


I know it's not affected by the recording tips setting. That's the issue. It should be able to be disabled.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The dialog comes up only when you select to watch, so if the dialog bothers you, don't watch, or hit Record and watch from the list.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> The dialog comes up only when you select to watch, so if the dialog bothers you, don't watch, or hit Record and watch from the list.


So you're me telling not to watch a show after it has started if I want to avoid the pop up? Not much of a solution. I'm just asking for a option to disable it, not the option to not watch a show. Options are good.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> So you're me telling not to watch a show after it has started if I want to avoid the pop up? Not much of a solution. I'm just asking for a option to disable it, not the option to not watch a show. Options are good.


There is no solution. 
Some just try and justify everything with bad answer.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

BubblePuppy said:


> So you're me telling not to watch a show after it has started if I want to avoid the pop up? Not much of a solution. I'm just asking for a option to disable it, not the option to not watch a show. Options are good.


perhaps this may go away with time. Remember a few moths ago there was a recording tip for new Genies that gave you a pop up every time you change the channel and you had to have 6 series links in order for that to stop. DirecTV change that to 2 series links and it could be disable with recordings tips settings. I have not heard any more folks complaining about this, so it looks like it may have been removed altogether


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> The dialog comes up only when you select to watch, so if the dialog bothers you, don't watch, or hit Record and watch from the list.





Laxguy said:


> TSet up recordings before the show(s) start.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

This means what? ^


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't see the big deal as it's no different than the play bar or an info bar.


----------



## dhjernigan (Aug 25, 2009)

I did a system test and the only error was that no phone line was detected, it is still doing random lock ups and reboots, I had similar problems with the update before 0863, which over a period of time got somewhat better, maybe 0870 will get better, or the next will fix the problem

David


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

BubblePuppy said:


> This means what? ^


It means their replies confused me like Bill.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Jason Whiddon said:


> It means their replies confused me like Bill.


Ack.. I got now. Thanks. People who argue against choice/options confuse me as well....but that's their choice.


----------



## orleans704 (May 27, 2014)

0x870 did not fix the loud audio pop I hear most of the time when resuming playback from pause. This started under the update last month.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

orleans704 said:


> 0x870 did not fix the loud audio pop I hear most of the time when resuming playback from pause. This started under the update last month.


Could you give details? I looked back several pages but didn't see your post.


----------



## DBSTalkUser01 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ever since I've received 870 my HR34/700 has had issues with DoublePlay and overall remote responsiveness. It ignores most first attempts at starting DoublePlay - I have to hit Exit several times (until I hear a boop) and then it will engage.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

DBSTalkUser01 said:


> Ever since I've received 870 my HR34/700 has had issues with DoublePlay and overall remote responsiveness. It ignores most first attempts at starting DoublePlay - I have to hit Exit several times (until I hear a boop) and then it will engage.


I'm seeing the same on my HR44/700, but its slight, and its worse on my C41, which normally already had a slight delay. I kept blaming my remote, but I'm now more certain its the latest firmware or two. Its as if the unit is busy doing something in the background and has to pause that to respond to the remote.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

I've noticed very sluggish remote response as well. Sometimes 15-30 seconds before getting a response. Other times it just totally ignores the requests, but eventually will pick one and start functioning again.


----------



## orleans704 (May 27, 2014)

Laxguy said:


> Could you give details? I looked back several pages but didn't see your post.


Here is my original post: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211983-genie-0x0863-issuesdiscussion/?view=findpost&p=3258794

"My HR44/500 was updated May 22 with 0x863. Now most of the time after a pause, when I press play I hear a loud audio pop. I have reset the receiver. It has been doing this every day since the update.
All my connections are HDMI through to the TV. The signal leaves the HR44, goes through an Oppo blu-ray player (for scaling and Darbee), and into a Denon AVR."

It doesn't seem to do this after a 30-second advance or a 8-second replay. Only after pause I hear a static pop for a split second and then normal audio returns. Sounds like its going to blow my speakers.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## o7RAVENS (Oct 28, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I don't see the big deal as it's no different than the play bar or an info bar.


I just hit the exit button and it goes away.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

orleans704 said:


> Here is my original post: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211983-genie-0x0863-issuesdiscussion/?view=findpost&p=3258794
> 
> "My HR44/500 was updated May 22 with 0x863. Now most of the time after a pause, when I press play I hear a loud audio pop. I have reset the receiver. It has been doing this every day since the update.
> All my connections are HDMI through to the TV. The signal leaves the HR44, goes through an Oppo blu-ray player (for scaling and Darbee), and into a Denon AVR."
> ...


The chain of Oppo and Denon are the wild cards. Can you try an optical audio directly to the Denon? That's how my low end Denon is set up and no problems.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

I too am having very slow remote responses (just like my HR22 used to do). It started with this new SW (and yes, hitting
the exit button till I hear the boink helps for a short time).


----------



## vobguy (Jun 10, 2009)

itzme said:


> I'm seeing the same on my HR44/700, but its slight, and its worse on my C41, which normally already had a slight delay. I kept blaming my remote, but I'm now more certain its the latest firmware or two. Its as if the unit is busy doing something in the background and has to pause that to respond to the remote.


Seeing the same here. Really quite annoying. And what is worse, sometimes it hangs so long I have to eventually hard reset the DVR via the front panel. Twice so far. and three other times, after the sluggishness, it deleted my doubleplay buffer once I was able to finally switch back. It hangs there on the channel with a black screen, I cant go forward or back or pause. I can go back to the other tuner but switching back doesnt help. If I play a recorded show while on the stuck doubleplay channel , then exit out of the recorded show, it starts up as if I had just changed to that channel, with no previous buffer at all.

Did I mention that is quite annoying?


----------



## jibberyerkibber (Mar 1, 2012)

"Did I mention that is quite annoying?"

10 years with DTV and I'm convinced the company is fervently dedicated to annoying you.


----------



## D_Art (Jul 23, 2013)

I've been having increasingly erratic behaviour both on hr-34-700 and the clients. Increasingly long delays navigating through guides. Loss of interactive navigation on mix channels. even losing use of exit button. Reset seems to help.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

D_Art said:


> I've been having increasingly erratic behaviour both on hr-34-700 and the clients. Increasingly long delays navigating through guides. Loss of interactive navigation on mix channels. even losing use of exit button. Reset seems to help.


Same for me, seeing sporadic loss of remote commands. Just now, Select button was unresponsive, but other buttons worked. This was while using double play. I switched to other tuner, then tried Select button and it worked. Switched back to first tuner, and Select worked again on that tuner as well. I will say that before this 870 update, remote responsiveness was MUCH worse, and had become horrible in the 2 weeks leading up to this update.

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

eileen22 said:


> Same for me, seeing sporadic loss of remote commands. Just now, Select button was unresponsive, but other buttons worked. This was while using double play. I switched to other tuner, then tried Select button and it worked. Switched back to first tuner, and Select worked again on that tuner as well. I will say that before this 870 update, remote responsiveness was MUCH worse, and had become horrible in the 2 weeks leading up to this update.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


I've been having similar issues the last week or so. The video/audio still play fine, but my HR34 will become totally non-responsive for 10-15 seconds at a time. After that, it seems to respond to some of the button presses I had attempted during the stall. Almost seems like the remote control commands are being queued, but are being held up for some reason.

I was thinking it might be a hardware issue (failing HDD), but I thought I'd come here to check if anyone else has been having the same issue.

Not certain exactly when it happens, but it doesn't always involve double play. It seems to occur when I access the guide or the play list. I suppose it sometimes happens when I enter a channel number directly as well. I don't recall if it has ever happened when using the Channel Up/Down buttons.

I don't use that TV much during the week. Last weekend, it seemed to occur roughly once, maybe twice per hour.


----------



## vobguy (Jun 10, 2009)

Anyone having "The Wmdledon Experience" thrus upon them?

I turned on my TV (I dont usually turn off my DVR) after turnng th TV off earlier while it wa s on a local , non sports channel.

I turn it back on and the screen is dominated by a crazy "Wimbledon Experience" frame. At the bottom left it says "<red button> Back to Full Screen". Of course hitting that button just gives the same sound you get if you try to go forward when the DVR is playing live, or go backwards when there is no buffer. And nothing happens.

I turned off the DVR and no help. Ive hit exit, no help. I have changed one of my tuners to 701, one of the Wimbledon channels, and no change in behavior. Tried everything short of a reset. Not sure if I will try that since I was planning on going out tonight within a haf hour or so and dont want to sit watching a reset screen for 20 minutes

Really, really annoying. Sorry if this picture is too large Oops it wont let me save an image at all

Updated to add - Finally did a reset since I decided to stay home. Its a work night and all. The reset worked.


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Now my phone ID is broken. It has worked contiously sine I got the 34 3+ yrs aggo, and now nothing. Have
tried the on/off severak time and a RBR to no avail (and yes it still has the VERy SLOW remote command
problems). Any help. especially with the phone ID problem would be appreciated...Tks


----------



## orleans704 (May 27, 2014)

orleans704 said:


> Here is my original post: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/211983-genie-0x0863-issuesdiscussion/?view=findpost&p=3258794
> 
> "My HR44/500 was updated May 22 with 0x863. Now most of the time after a pause, when I press play I hear a loud audio pop. I have reset the receiver. It has been doing this every day since the update.
> All my connections are HDMI through to the TV. The signal leaves the HR44, goes through an Oppo blu-ray player (for scaling and Darbee), and into a Denon AVR."
> ...


I found that the loud pop after pause stops happening if I reboot the receiver. Smooth as silk for hours...until I turn the unit off (power save standby) and turn it back on. Then the sound is back. I tested it 3 times and after each hard reboot the problem was gone.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

orleans704 said:


> I found that the loud pop after pause stops happening if I reboot the receiver. Smooth as silk for hours...until I turn the unit off (power save standby) and turn it back on. Then the sound is back. I tested it 3 times and after each hard reboot the problem was gone.


Did you try a direct optical? 

As I suggested upthread: The chain of Oppo and Denon are the wild cards. Can you try an optical audio directly to the Denon? That's how my low endDenon is set up and no problems.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

vobguy said:


> Seeing the same here. Really quite annoying. And what is worse, sometimes it hangs so long I have to eventually hard reset the DVR via the front panel. Twice so far. and three other times, after the sluggishness, it deleted my doubleplay buffer once I was able to finally switch back. It hangs there on the channel with a black screen, I cant go forward or back or pause. I can go back to the other tuner but switching back doesnt help. If I play a recorded show while on the stuck doubleplay channel , then exit out of the recorded show, it starts up as if I had just changed to that channel, with no previous buffer at all.
> 
> Did I mention that is quite annoying?





vobguy said:


> Seeing the same here. Really quite annoying. And what is worse, sometimes it hangs so long I have to eventually hard reset the DVR via the front panel. Twice so far. and three other times, after the sluggishness, it deleted my doubleplay buffer once I was able to finally switch back. It hangs there on the channel with a black screen, I cant go forward or back or pause. I can go back to the other tuner but switching back doesnt help. If I play a recorded show while on the stuck doubleplay channel , then exit out of the recorded show, it starts up as if I had just changed to that channel, with no previous buffer at all.
> 
> Did I mention that is quite annoying?


Same here. DTV said it was most likely that my HR44-500's hard drive was failing, so they sent me a replacement (HR44-700). No remote problems now, but Inow seem to have a series-recording problem.


----------



## anex80 (Jul 29, 2005)

I used to be able to fast forward at 2x and when I hit Play it would skip back a few seconds. This doesn't appear to be happening anymore since the update. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, over time, there have been differences at virtually every speed. I just stick with 3x; 4x seems flaky.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Since this up grade the "My DirecTV" has never populated and with others my remote will be unresponsive at times. I am running a HR34-700.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, over time, there have been differences at virtually every speed. I just stick with 3x; 4x seems flaky.


My jump back using 3x seems fine, 4x is hard to gauge when to hit the button.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

seern said:


> Since this up grade the "My DirecTV" has never populated and with others my remote will be unresponsive at times. I am running a HR34-700.


Try a reset twice within 30 minutes, making sure the picture is back before the second one. This should flush the Guide, and may well prompt a d/l of My DIRECTV.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Try a reset twice within 30 minutes, making sure the picture is back before the second one. This should flush the Guide, and may well prompt a d/l of My DIRECTV.


Already did that with no change.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

HR44-200

Second time in three days it went to* scan mode*. First time, it "found" 62 errors and "fixed" them. Today the numbers were ca. 250.

At what level should my concern be? Anything to do? Both times my GF was watching late, and I don't have a clear idea if there were symptoms other than a few freezes.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> At what level should my concern be?


Very high. I would start looking for a replacement right about now


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

TANK said:


> My HR 44-700 lost the orange recording light with this new firmware. It disappeared two firmware updates ago,then returned with the last one and has disappeared again. It's not a major problem ,it's just a small annoying one.


My HR34 has too, but not sure why _now,_ after having 870 for almost a month. Caller ID is no longer displaying on TV anymore as well since July 5. Have not tried CLEARMYBOX again, after the remote was slow in responding issue. At least that seems to have fixed this issue. One thing of note, when you do use this feature - your recording list will clear to 100% free temporarily until it rebuilds the list. This could be quite disconcerting for anyone not prepared to see this.


----------



## scottb8888 (Mar 28, 2007)

Have an HR34-700. Freezes from time to time. Just added two C41's but I don't think it's tied to that.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

Remote response - especially on recorded and on-demand programming has been sluggish at best. Release has been alright for me besides that. Going to try the clearmybox trick tonight to see if that does anything for me.


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

augisdad said:


> My HR34 has too, but not sure why _now,_ after having 870 for almost a month. Caller ID is no longer displaying on TV anymore as well since July 5. Have not tried CLEARMYBOX again, after the remote was slow in responding issue. At least that seems to have fixed this issue. One thing of note, when you do use this feature - your recording list will clear to 100% free temporarily until it rebuilds the list. This could be quite disconcerting for anyone not prepared to see this.


A single reboot this time brought back the Caller ID and the record light.


----------



## jesselfout (Mar 4, 2009)

orleans704 said:


> I found that the loud pop after pause stops happening if I reboot the receiver. Smooth as silk for hours...until I turn the unit off (power save standby) and turn it back on. Then the sound is back. I tested it 3 times and after each hard reboot the problem was gone.


I also have this problem it happens on 0x870: Play, Pause, Rewind, 30 s Skip, 5 second rewind etc etc. 
Been through 3 Genies so Far, including hooking up the Genie Mini to the AVR which still presented the problem
but only in a different tone (much higher pitch)

Setup is:

Genie HR44-500 [Dolby Digital Enabled] --HDMI Only --> Panasonic SA-BX500 --> Boston Acoustic 7.1 
What I've done for now is turned Off DD on the HR44-500, sucks quite a bit, but it's better than making my
speakers tweak out.

Only producing the "Click" through Front Left and Front Right speakers not the full surround. 
DD Indicator on SA-BX500 turns on an off intermittently whilst the sound clicks
https://plus.google.com/111285391044373743949/posts/9MpoHpx9kPY

Basically I was told that my "Old AVR" was incompatible with the new Genie... To me this is not an acceptable
answer when my "OLD DVR" didn't have this problem and now that I'm seeing that it apperently started happening
to at least one other person after 0x863 update...

The solution is simple Directv: If the DVR is on, maintain a Dolby Digital signal even if it is silent.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jesselfout said:


> I also have this problem it happens on 0x870: Play, Pause, Rewind, 30 s Skip, 5 second rewind etc etc.
> Been through 3 Genies so Far, including hooking up the Genie Mini to the AVR which still presented the problem
> but only in a different tone (much higher pitch)
> 
> ...


Have you tried running the HDMI directly to the TV and an Optical cable to the AVR to see if it still does it. I have 2 systems set up this way.
One of my AVRs is so old it does not have HDMI connections.


----------



## orleans704 (May 27, 2014)

jesselfout said:


> I also have this problem it happens on 0x870: Play, Pause, Rewind, 30 s Skip, 5 second rewind etc etc.
> Been through 3 Genies so Far, including hooking up the Genie Mini to the AVR which still presented the problem
> but only in a different tone (much higher pitch)
> 
> ...


I called DTV about the issue and unfortunately was told they haven't heard of this issue before. I encourage you to call them too. For me an engineering report was filed but I've yet to be contacted by an engineer.

I've noticed my pop (when at volume, loud enough to sound like my tweeter is going to blow) only out of the right front speaker. Mine only pops after a pause, not directly from play to 30 second skip or 8 second rewind. But if I pause and then hit any of those I get the pop.

The loss of Dolby Digital is interesting cause. No I have not tried swapping to an optical cable as that isn't easy due to my cabinet and that isn't a good long-term solution for me.


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

augisdad said:


> My HR34 has too, but not sure why _now,_ after having 870 for almost a month. Caller ID is no longer displaying on TV anymore as well since July 5. Have not tried CLEARMYBOX again, after the remote was slow in responding issue. At least that seems to have fixed this issue. One thing of note, when you do use this feature - your recording list will clear to 100% free temporarily until it rebuilds the list. This could be quite disconcerting for anyone not prepared to see this.


 After running CLEARMYBOX the recording light reappeared on my HR44


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

TANK said:


> After running CLEARMYBOX the recording light reappeared on my HR44


I hope that's a desired outcome for you! For some it wouldn't be.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

My caller ID stopped a long time ago as well. Also, I've just today discovered that my Rookie Blue series recording stopped recording, with no indications in "History" and 0 recordings showing for this upcoming week. Even after I went into the guide and pushed the "R" on the episode for 17 July, the Series Manager still showed 0 upcoming episodes for Rookie Blue. I finally deleted it and re-added it. It also looks like either the "Episode Type" changed from "All" to "First Run", or the originally aired date changed to dates in the past.

Also, my "Coming Soon" series link set for "The Musketeers" did not take either. Not a single episode recorded. Which I also just discovered today.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

This is nothing new. You have to watch some of these shows that aired in another area at an earlier date. The first run won't catch it right, most of the BBC stuff is that way and Rookie blue is doing it this season.

I just go to the timer once a week, select other showings, and hit record on the next two "new" showings.

Even after you do that, it will still say 0 in the series manager, but it will show in to do list.


----------



## jesselfout (Mar 4, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> Have you tried running the HDMI directly to the TV and an Optical cable to the AVR to see if it still does it. I have 2 systems set up this way.
> One of my AVRs is so old it does not have HDMI connections.


I just did that yesterday and it does indeed still happen on everything except skip back.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jesselfout said:


> I just did that yesterday and it does indeed still happen on everything except skip back.


Can you set the default incoming signal in the AVR to a designation like Dolby Digital instead of "Auto" so that it will not switch ?


----------



## jesselfout (Mar 4, 2009)

orleans704 said:


> I called DTV about the issue and unfortunately was told they haven't heard of this issue before. I encourage you to call them too. For me an engineering report was filed but I've yet to be contacted by an engineer.
> 
> I've noticed my pop (when at volume, loud enough to sound like my tweeter is going to blow) only out of the right front speaker. Mine only pops after a pause, not directly from play to 30 second skip or 8 second rewind. But if I pause and then hit any of those I get the pop.
> 
> The loss of Dolby Digital is interesting cause. No I have not tried swapping to an optical cable as that isn't easy due to my cabinet and that isn't a good long-term solution for me.


See my able reply about splitting audio and HDMI, lessened but didn't resolve the problem... For now Dolby digital is off. I need to see if mine is only out of right front too.


----------



## jesselfout (Mar 4, 2009)

jimmie57 said:


> Can you set the default incoming signal in the AVR to a designation like Dolby Digital instead of "Auto" so that it will not switch ?


I don't think so, will call Panasonic tomorrow, however if I did that I'd need to switch it anytime I was watching a channel w/o DD. Good idea though... Would probably be an acceptable solution if it was possible.


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

I have an interesting observation on something that changed with search on 0x870. 

I have several saved searches on my box for quickly going thru late night talk shows without having to have a season pass setup for them. For example: One search is for the Tonight Show and is as follows:

FALLON TTITLE CCHAN 17 & High-Def

Previously, if I executed that search, I'd get one listing for 'The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon' on channel 17. When I would hit that result, the upcoming episodes of that show would display, still limited by my search query. In other words, I would not see the SD version showing on upcoming episodes, nor would I see episodes on channels other than 17.

Now, if I execute the search on 0x870, then select upcoming episodes for 'The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon', I get a listing of it on all channels (not just 17) in both SD and HD including channels I don't get (they are greyed out). 

If I remove the internet connection from my box, then the search reverts to the 'old' way listed first above with a '(no internet connection)' message listed on the header above the upcoming listings result. So, I am to assume that searches are now being done on DirecTV's back end if there is an internet connection; and when executing that search, my original limiters aren't being sent to DirecTV? Does this mean that the boolean searches we previously did are being phased out by DirecTV?


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

New HR 44 and recording light also is not active with this release.


----------



## tonydi (Jul 10, 2010)

New HR44 here with 0x870 and the recording light is fine. It's minuscule compared to the one on my old HR34, but it's there.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

MattWarner said:


> I have an interesting observation on something that changed with search on 0x870.
> 
> I have several saved searches on my box for quickly going thru late night talk shows without having to have a season pass setup for them. For example: One search is for the Tonight Show and is as follows:
> 
> ...


I am very curios if there is some specific reason you have sd channels shown instead of hidden for your unit?

Hi Def is not at all necessary and can cause more issues than solve when it comes to doing Boolean Searches Auto Recordings Recordings anymore. Its become a complete waste of typing if its in a Boolean ARSL. And if you hide SD, you would never see any sd results if a channel comes in in hd for any search at all.

For a simple search like you are performing, It can be somewhat useful, if you have show sd turned on for some reason. Turn on hide sd channels and its again completely worthless even for just searches.

As for the search results with or without the internet plugged in, you are seeing a bug.  However, I am not sure if its a bug they will ever bother to fix, although i think they will, but not sure, because it does not affect a Boolean ARSL, only a search, at least that I can tell so far.

Yes they are doing the searches on the back end, but Booleans aren't going anywhere. In fact they are being used more and more internally by Directv, just reference Sports Search on Genies. You, I think, are one of the few people I have ever run across that uses them for searches and not ARSL's, so its an interesting issue you are having.


----------



## MattWarner (Feb 11, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I am very curios if there is some specific reason you have sd channels shown instead of hidden for your unit?


When I originally created the searches a year go, I did have SD visible (but not in my favorites list, so I never really saw them). I did that so that I could quickly toggle them back on in rain fade events. Since then, I do have SD channels hidden, but I never went back to recreate the searches.



> As for the search results with or without the internet plugged in, you are seeing a bug.   However, I am not sure if its a bug they will ever bother to fix, although i think they will, but not sure, because it does not affect a Boolean ARSL, only a search, at least that I can tell so far.


Glad to know other people may have seen it. Hope it does get fixed because it worked perfectly for me for over a year.



> You, I think, are one of the few people I have ever run across that uses them for searches and not ARSL's, so its an interesting issue you are having.


That is my hangover from my DirecTiVo days when we had wishlist searches... 

Thanks!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

MattWarner said:


> When I originally created the searches a year go, I did have SD visible (but not in my favorites list, so I never really saw them). I did that so that I could quickly toggle them back on in rain fade events. Since then, I do have SD channels hidden, but I never went back to recreate the searches.
> 
> Glad to know other people may have seen it. Hope it does get fixed because it worked perfectly for me for over a year.
> 
> ...


Tivo wish lists sucked for me and never recorded things properly for Lakers games. Big no no for me.

If your searches are too old, if any of them use CCHAN, you need to redo them. CCHAN is now CCHANS and can make a difference. Id redo them all anyway, and get rid of things like HD, as it really is useless and can cause more problems than it can fix these days.


----------



## samthegam (Dec 11, 2011)

Received 0x08C2 this morning on my HR44-500 - so far one new added feature is HDMI control!!!


----------



## augisdad (Sep 29, 2011)

Remote became unresponsive last night after checking release with the hold INFO button(still on this release). Previous command to do a doubleplay resulted in a blank screen. Was hoping that the remote function would return after all shows finished recording last night, but it was still unresponsive this morning. Had to do a red button reset to get it to function again.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

20140731-17D1

I know a new version is going out, but my parents DVR locked up this morning starting a recording playback. This report is using sendreport keyword.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

This may be a stupid question, but what exactly does the new HDMI on/off setting do?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

jacinkcmo said:


> This may be a stupid question, but what exactly does the new HDMI on/off setting do?


If your TV and OR your AVR support it, then it can be set up so that turning on one unit will set the proper input and turn the others on an off.
I have not done that with mine since I am running Component cable hookup on my TV. My AVR does not support HDMI at all.


----------



## maddog1987 (Jul 31, 2014)

jesselfout said:


> I also have this problem it happens on 0x870: Play, Pause, Rewind, 30 s Skip, 5 second rewind etc etc.
> Been through 3 Genies so Far, including hooking up the Genie Mini to the AVR which still presented the problem
> but only in a different tone (much higher pitch)
> 
> ...


Just a FYI for those with this problem.

My problem with the "POP" is closer to the one reported by "orleans704". It only pops when I hit Resume after Pausing. At first it seemed to only be in my center channel but later I discovered it effected both my left and right front speakers (just to a lesser degree). The only new thing I can add to what has been said is that it does not pop the after the first Resume of the day... but it will pop every time I hit Resume the rest of the day.

Today I called in about this problem. I even put my phone up to my speaker so they could hear the problem. They put me on hold and when they got back with me they indicated they had no other reports about this problem. But I was told another tech there is also getting the problem. I told them about this thread on DBSTALK and gave them the information "orleans704" had reported being it started 0x863. For me I just started noticing the problem about the end of June or early July. I just upgrade my equipment (Genie) in mid-May so maybe I just didn't notice the problem for a while. Lastly, I did indicated the problem stopped when I turned the DD setting to off. But added that wasn't an acceptable work around.

They created an engineer report and said I may or may not hear back from them. This was a supervisor level person so hopefully it will be of help to all of us. She did agree that if her co-worker was getting the problem as well as me and others (as I reported from DBSTALK), there must be a DirecTV problem.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome to DBSTalk!

As I suggested to Jesselfout, can you readily hook the AVR via optical? That often obviates those problems, but in some cases limits the DD signal.


----------



## maddog1987 (Jul 31, 2014)

Laxguy said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk!
> 
> As I suggested to Jesselfout, can you readily hook the AVR via optical? That often obviates those problems, but in some cases limits the DD signal.


I read your suggestion. Optical didn't help. DD wasn't limited. Also, as I said, turning off DD eliminated the problem but is not an acceptable work around. I am getting ready to upgrade my A/V receiver (not for this problem). I'll see if that helps (this was a DTV suggestion mentioned previously in this thread).


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll be that'll do it. What are you getting?


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> I'll be that'll do it. What are you getting?


I wouldn't want folks to think audio issues can't stem from Directv firmware. My Pioneer 1020k had an audio delay issue on buffered tuners. The issue lasted the whole first year I had my HR44. Then the last fw update from Directv fixed the issue.


----------



## maonstad (Jul 13, 2007)

I just received 0x0750 last night on my C31-700 clients. It does have HDMI-CEC.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

maonstad said:


> I just received 0x0750 last night on my C31-700 clients. It does have HDMI-CEC.


Nice. I hope it comes to my C41 soon. I'd love to be able to change inputs on my bedroom Samsung TV by simply turning an Apple TV on and turning my C41 off, and vice versa. I may even be able to train the Apple TV to work with the newer DTV remote, which would really be sweet. That'd all eliminate 2 of 3 remotes and a cumbersome multi-remote input changing.


----------

